# Should table legs always be removable?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

So I'm a bit unsure about this. I've seen table legs put on with bolts and various fasteners, and other tables have had permanently attached legs with some joinery and glue. From what I imagine the point of removable legs is for transport of the table? Like removing the legs to be able to get it through a doorway or what not. Are there any other reasons that table legs are removable? Should they always be removable or is it just in certain scenarios?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The reason tables are made with removable legs is so that it can be shipped around the world. Only make them removable for that. It's more work and less strong.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Depends on size really. Good luck getting a dining room table through a standard door opening without removable legs. Or a bar height table, even more.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Removable table legs are designed to save shipping space for large manufacturers. It is much easier and cheaper to ship a flat pack table than a fully assembled one. That is their only advantage, they are not as sturdy as solid mortise and tenon construction. If you are building your own there is no reason to use that method. Most tables can fit through most doors by turning them on their side.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Depends on size really. Good luck getting a dining room table through a standard door opening without removable legs. Or a bar height table, even more.
> 
> - SMP


Did it hundreds of times when in retail. Few times we take them off, but not on a regular basis


----------

